
Details on the Google AdSense/Ad Buyer Exploit - tareqak
https://www.seroundtable.com/details-google-adsense-ad-buyer-exploit-24298.html
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Google fixes AdWords exploit that allowed advertisers to
create non-clickable ads, which led to many publishers getting low cost-per-
click rates_

